# 1911-22's - suggestions



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i definitely want a 1911-22 but considering the Umarex, the colt, the Sig and the GSG
anybody have comments as to the + - with these choices


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am only familiar with the GSG. And, I believe the Sig is the same gun as the GSG with the Sig logo and a $150 price premium.

I shot the GSG at a local range. It was fairly accurate, jammed once, and felt like a real 1911 -- but without the recoil and the weight. There are less expensive 1911 22s (such as the Puma / Chiappa), but I think you're taking a step down with quality. On the higher end of the quality and price spectrum, Kimber makes one and I believe Browning makes one too.

I'm not sure why you're focused on a 1911-22, but IMO there are better shooting 22 semi-autos with a similar grip / grip angle to a 1911 in the same price range. For example, I recently picked up a Ruger Mark III Target and I love it!! Great trigger, weight, accuracy, and reliability. Just something to consider.


----------

